#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  "Κατάθεση αμοιβών στην ΕΤΕ", μήπως πρέπει να αλλάξει;

## SMBD

---

----------


## DOOM

ρητορικό το ερώτημα σου φίλε ******..

άντε να ιδρύσουμε το σύλλογο...

----------


## cna

Νομίζω ότι η υποχρέωση κατάθεσης στην Εθνική έχει να κάνει και με σύμβαση μεταξύ ΤΕΕ - Εθνικής. Ο λογαριασμός μας είναι ειδικός, δεν είναι απλός όψεως. Δικαιώματα επάνω του έχει και το ΤΕΕ για την παρακράτηση του ποσοστού που του αναλογεί...

----------


## SIRADRAB

φίλε GRTOPO, φυσιολογικότατο το ερώτημά σου για την ΕΤΕ, ''το κουβαλάω'' πολλά χρόνια όπως και τόσα άλλα που δεν έχουν καμία λογική εξήγηση αλλά συμβαίνουν, τα ανεχόμαστε ως φυσικά και δεν αντιδρούμε.

----------


## cna

Δεν θα έπρεπε να ισχύουν κρατήσεις για τα μέλη της ΕΕΤΕΜ αλλά παρά ταύτα το ΤΕΕ προβαίνει σε αυτές ως συνδιαχειριστής του λογαριασμού. Βασικά δεν είναι θέμα ΤΕΕ είναι θέμα Πολεοδομίας καθώς δύσκολα θα δεχθεί οποιαδήποτε άλλη απόδειξη πληρωμής ο υπάλληλος.

P.S. Και όχι δεν τα λέω επειδή κρατάω κακία στο ΤΕΕ  :Αστειευόμενος:

----------


## vrv

Τις 15 ημέρες δεν τις εκμεταλεύεται η Τράπεζα αλλά το ΤΕΕ. Δηλαδή το ΤΕΕ εισπράττει από τους πελάτες τις αμοιβές μας και μας τις αποδίδει μετά από 15 ημέρες, αφού κάνει την παρακράτηση του 2%. Η κατάθεση γίνεται και από τα μη μέλη ΤΕΕ που έχουν δικαιώματα σύνταξης μελετών, επειδή το ΤΕΕ έχει την αποκλειστική εξουσιοδότηση από το νόμο για την είσπραξη όλων αυτών των αμοιβών. (Και που ήσαστε: μην ξεκινήσουμε τώρα την ατέρμονη συζήτηση για τα ΑΤΕΙ...). 
Τώρα για το αν πρέπει να αλλάξει αυτό ή όχι εγώ νομίζω ότι σωστά υπάρχει αυτό το σύστημα. Μόνο που με τα χρόνια που έχουν περάσει από τότε που γράφτηκε ο νόμος έχει χάσει το νόημά του και έχει δημιουργηθεί ακόμη μια γραφειοκρατική και μάλλον αντιπαραγωγική διαδικασία που πρέπει να εκσυγχρονιστεί και να επαναπροσδιοριστεί.

----------


## cna

Για το πού έχει εξουσιοδότηση διάβασε αυτό:http://www.it-eetema.gr/epistimonikh/pagouropoulos.html   καθώς και τις παραπομπές που έχει μέσα.  :Χαρούμενος: 
Για τα λοιπά είναι ένα σύστημα που βολεύει και το κράτος και το ΤΕΕ μιας και δεν μπορεί κανείς να ξεφύγει είτε από την εφορία είτε από τις κρατήσεις του ΤΕΕ.

----------


## cna

Δεν ενίσταμαι στις ελάχιστες. Στο αν και που θα αποδίδονται οι κρατήσεις είναι το θέμα. Άλλωστε κάλλιστα θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει συνεννόηση ΤΕΕ-ΕΕΤΕΜ για τις ελάχιστες.

----------


## Xάρης

2% υπέρ ΤΕΕ
2% χαρτόσημο στο παραπάνω ποσό
20% ΟΓΑ επί του χαρτοσήμου.
Έτσι προκύπτει το 2,048% που ανέφερε παραπάνω ο *spy1551*.

Συνεπώς η ΕΤΕ δεν λαμβάνει τίποτα περισσότερο από την δέσμευση άτοκα των χρημάτων μας για 15 μέρες.

----------


## cna

Επίσης από ότι μου είπε υπάλληλος της ΕΤΕ τα λεφτά τα δεσμεύει το ΤΕΕ ώστε να προχωρήσει στις παραπάνω κρατήσεις. Δεν τα εκμεταλλεύεται η ΕΤΕ άμεσα αλλά έμμεσα μέσω της αναλογίας 1:9 για τα δάνειά της και αυτό εφόσον αποδεσμευτούν από το ΤΕΕ.

----------


## sundance

GRTOPO εκφράζεις τον προβληματισμό πολλών μηχανικών...

απορώ γιατί μονοπωλείται ακόμα αυτό το θέμα,όταν η ΕΤΕ πλέον ειναι κατά το 80% ιδιωτική...

----------

